# What Are You Working On?



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

2018 is done and 2019 is here. I'm just wondering what projects everyone else has in the works.

Here's a few current projects of mine.

First up is another set of walnut forearm crutches. I got the order for them a while back and am just starting cutting now. It's important to give wood a chance to acclimate to your shop conditions before cutting. It helps minimize warping. Not much to look at at this stage....









Here's a few more standard sticks I'm working on. They're in the early finishing stages.









Left to right: A rustic market stick with a red oak shank, a Fritz with an alder shank, and a natural oak handled cane.

Natural handled canes are what I first started making and I still like making them every now and again.

The market stick and Fritz both have handles that were taken from either side of a big bark inclusion in a maple crotch. I'm playing around with my Fritz shape. This one is almost a hybrid between the Fritz and Derby styles.

I ended up with some really pretty figure on top of the handles though the grain direction isn't ideal on the Fritz. The wood was in a quartersawn orientation on the side the Fritz handle came from. Plain sawn would have been stronger. I like the shape but may take more of the back off so it doesn't get broken. Better now than later, the back might be a little weak as it is.









What are you working on?

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got some nice stuff in the works there, Rodney. I especially like the market stick pattern you use. Looks mighty comfy.

I've been working on a new root handled stick on an ash shank. The root was an exposed root on a maple and was amazingly comfortable in the hand just as it came off the tree. I've taken off just enough wood to make it not rub the heel of my palm. The only problem with the handle is that it's bent a bit. I've made a jig and am going to try to steam it today or tomorrow to straighten it. Probably do a deer antler spacer again. (Not sure why one pic double posted but oh well)

The ash shank is one I've taken down to match the root's size using a spoke shave. It had a little swoop to it too, but I got most of it out during sizing it.

Woke up to a nice surprise too. Someone from Seattle bought the crook I did a while ago off my Etsy!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats on the sale!

That maple root looks like it will make a great handle.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Not working on any sticks yet since my first batch still has 11 more months to dry LOL. But I am working on a jig that will allow me to taper dowels on the table saw making them more precise than on a lathe by hand.

Reason 1) My hands are not as steady as a machine

Reason 2) And this is the most important reason, I still haven't found a good lathe for the right price yet

This would be used for brass and wood topped fancy canes. I found two great sources for exotic wood dowels and plan to taper dowels from 1 inch at the top to 3/4 in at the bottom. If the jig works I will post pics.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds cool. I've seen a few different You Tube videos on that subject.(Table saw as a lathe) I think this was my favorite:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't tried turning anything or cutting any spirals like what's shown on the table saw. A simple cove molding is about the most complicated cut I've done.

I'll be interested in how it works for you. A one inch dowel may want to flex while cutting. I'm not sure but some sort of support above the dowel may be a good idea. You may be able to start with square stock too. cut to an octagon shape first before rounding. It'll save you money and give you more wood choices over dowels. It might be worth a try.

Depending on conditions some of your sticks may be dry enough to work with sooner. I know I hate the waiting part of the game.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not sure if a hardwood dowel will flex that much. After all I'm cutting the taper from 1 inch to 3/4 inch which is just shaving off from 0 to 1/8 inch over the whole length. As long as I go slow without forcing it. My design is pretty simple. Just a "V" hinged taper jig with a mounted drill for a head stock and a generic mini lathe tail stock. I tried to make a dead end tail stock out of an angle bracket and a ground screw and nuts but the angle bracket bent too easily. Then I found the generic tail stock on line with a chuck and a live end for about $30. Square stock would also work if I cut it to an octagon first like you suggested. I just want to be sure the thing won't explode in my face first by making simple tapers on pre-rounded stock.


----------



## HideHunter (Dec 23, 2018)

A little bit of everything and nothing in particular.  Peeled a somewhat interesting piece of hackberry.. tried my hand at braiding paracord.. borrowed a cheap wood-burner.. bought some forstner bits.. Not sure where any or all of it will end up.. Still gleaning the knowledge in the back threads. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice work with the paracord. if you're interested paracordplanet.com has a lot of great instructional videos.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick. It has good character.

My most commonly used drill bits are a 5/8" Forstner if I'm joining my handles with dowels or a 3/8" brad point if I'm using 3/8" steel rod at the joint. I probably use more steel than wood in my joints these days. There are trade-offs either way.

Either way I like the more-or-less flat bottomed holes they produce and that they don't wander as much as a regular bit does.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Eureka!! The jig works... still needs a little refinement but it works. I added a board of MDF on the bottom with a slot cut for the saw blade. This makes it more stable side to side. So far I've tried it on cheap oak dowels from Lowes. If they have a little bend in them you do get some deeper spots but hey, that's what "hand made" is all about right? I am also able to clamp it to a work table when I'm done cutting and us it to sand the piece as well.

I'm probably the only person left on the planet who doesn't carry a cell phone, so I'll post pics when I can.


----------

